# Stone pipe...and ebony pipe?



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Got both of these for a penny each when I had no clue as to what materials were required for quality pipes, they still look nice...but can anyone tell me anything about the materials and what they're ultimately going to do? Especially the ebony, which seems to be some kind of hard plastic mold...

Stone Smoking pipe Tobacco Cigar pipe+Stand+Box ELS BL - eBay (item 310302472370 end time Mar-09-11 14:20:19 PST)

Beautiful BLACK EBONY Smoking Tobacco Pipes HT42 NICE - eBay (item 130494152801 end time Mar-08-11 09:35:19 PST)


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

the stands work nice. That is about it. gave one away to a neighbor for his first pipe and it got way to hot. The stone one I dont know much about.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

ha. I like where those items are being shipped from. I wouldn't put it in my mouth.

probably made out of lead.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Chinese mystery wood. They do the same thing with guitars. Sometimes very good, sometimes abominable... best of luck!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I've always wanted a stone pipe. back in the day I ordered one of the ones very much like the one you did. It's not stone. It's a hard resin type material with a metal bowl. I smoked out of mine, and didn't die, but it's def not a quality pipe.

The ebony one, is one of those "pipes" from china, it might be carved out of real Ebony, but at the price point, I kind of doubt it. As long as there is no stain or any kind of finish in the bowl, it "might" be safe to smoke out of.

In my search for a stone pipe, I found about the only thing you can find on the bay that is a legit stone pipe, are piece pipes and pipes meant for smoking "other" green products. So I finally said eff it and carved my own. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/283795-stone-pipe-take-2-a.html

I'm currently still in the planning mode of my 3rd attempt.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll guarantee it's not any species any woodworker would consider part of the ebony family. Real ebony is quite costly, very brittle/dense/oily and hard to work. VERY prone to cracking if the room gets dry... an ebony pipe would crack before you got through the first bowl. Hell, that pipe isn't even ebony colored...

Having said that, since it ISN'T ebony it might turn out to be a good smoker... you never know....senility

I'm just taking an educated guess that the "stone" pipe is a molded resin with a metal bowl with 3 holes in the bottom... They mean it looks like stone.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

It's not ebony - I believe the seller was referring to the colour.

Unfortunately the inside of the ebony pipe's bowl has some sort of plastic resin in it and cannot even be smoked, even though it appears to be made out of a type of mystery wood that was dipped in varnish before being polished.

At least I only paid 99 cents each for these - negative feedback left, done deal.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> It's not ebony - I believe the seller was referring to the colour.
> 
> Unfortunately the inside of the ebony pipe's bowl has some sort of plastic resin in it and cannot even be smoked, even though it appears to be made out of a type of mystery wood that was dipped in varnish before being polished.
> 
> At least I only paid 99 cents each for these - negative feedback left, done deal.


1.98 isn't a bad loss. At least you can put it up in your house, and tell people its super expensive, that's why you refuse to smoke it.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Good thing that's not real ebony. Ebony wood is on the toxic woods list as an irritant to skin and eyes. I wouldn't want to be getting the wood oils into my lungs if I was susceptible.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

User Name said:


> ha. I like where those items are being shipped from. I wouldn't put it in my mouth.
> 
> probably made out of lead.


I agree, I have came across these on ebay. Considering china has no enviromental safty laws, I would be real leary of anything that you put a flame to, eat, drink etc.


----------

